# Fairport Harbor & Chagrin



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Will be hitting the short pier early tomorrow if anyone is game. Haven't heard great reports yet but they are getting some and I need to get my fix in! 

After that, I'm going to scout some lower sections of the Chagrin and get my line wet there as well. I'll post results as well as any pics. 

Tight Lines!


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi

I did a bit of scouting on the Chagrin this afternoon. We fished small spinners and spoons at Daniels Park above and below the dam. We only caught one fish (a small sheephead) and had one follow by an unidentified fish. I don't expect the steelheads to be that far upstream at this point, but what the heck. A couple of other guys were there, too, but I don't think they caught anything.

If you head to that part of the Chagrin, bring your waders (I left mine at home and regret it). The water is pretty shallow, but there are a couple of deeper pools that appear to accessible if you are willing to wade.

Can the fish get past the dam at Daniels?

best,
JM


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Yes they get past it... If you ever plan to fish that area when the fish are in better get there early and plan on seeing plenty of rude fishermen... Fishing around rt 2 bridge is not bad but again plenty of competiion and rude "is in" there too


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Hit the short pier this morning with not much to show for it but it was good to get out! Saw one hookup as well as a decent largemouth hooked and that was it! It a was nice warmup to "chuckin'" spoons for the upcoming season.

Also hit some of the lower sections of the Chagrin. FYI, portions of Erie Ave. (I think) is under construction so you'll have to go around there to go further north.

Found some new spots that I hope to fish in the coming weeks. Some some activity but nothing to write home about. 

Its almost here boys!


----------

